# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم SL-Box  SL-BOX Samsung Tool V1.17 Released

## Shamseldeen Victory

SL-BOX Samsung Tool V1.17 Released  *SL-BOX Samsung Tool V1.17 Update GT-S8500 and GT-S8530 Full support: 
Release Notes:  - GT-S8500 (WAVE) : Flash/Imei repair/Direct unlock
- GT-S8530 (WAVEII) : Flash/Imei repair/Direct unlock 
The Release offer to customers 2 easy METHODS to Unlock/Repair their phones.  => METHOD 1(Please read carefully):  1. Download any original firmware.
2. Flash the firmware to phone.
4. Power on phone. Connect usb drivers.
5. PC will detect new device. Install Drivers from C:\Program Files\SAMSUNG\USB Drivers or use "KIES".
5. Now you can unlock / Imei repair. * *UNLOCK and IMEI REPAIR ARE permanent so you can flash any fw***  *Powered On phone:***  *Result When try to unlock not patched and have no special file phone:* *Now Result after patching the phone:**   => METHOD 2 (Please read carefully):  1. Create one folder named "Special" ,must be placed in SL-BOX.EXE directory.
2. Download all files from Special folder in Support and copy them inside your folder "Special" in local computer.
3. Now you can Direct unlock / Imei repair your phone.(*) * *UNLOCK and IMEI REPAIR ARE permanent so you can flash any fw *  *Result When Phone not patched and have special File * *Direct Unlock process:* *Result When Phone not patched and have special FIle* *Imei Repair process:*  *(*) if you get same message like it picture .* *Please use Methode 1.*  **

----------

